# Hot water in hoses from the sun



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Am I the only one who feels the water and then if it's too hot, runs the hot water out of the hose onto pavement before watering? I'm willing to bet that watering with hot water can damage plants or grass! One time, I tried spraying crabgrass plants in the road with it to see if I could kill them, and they wilted.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Never even thought about it really. My front hose is on the North side of my house protected by bushes so it never gets hot from the sun and the one in the back yard is exposed to the Southern sky all day and it does get hot but I can't see it making a huge difference when watering the grass but I could see an issue with some heat sensitive plants or flowers. Of course I don't have any weak and sensitive Cool Season grasses either


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Last year, I forgot to turn my spigot off after watering potted plants. Several days (three or more) later while cutting the front yard, I noticed a stream of water running from under the fence on the side of the house. I went around back and found that the sun plus the pressurized water created a blister on the hose that ruptured and flooded a portion of the backyard... My wallet felt that when the water bill came. I was really surprised that the water got hot enough in the hose to blister and rupture the hose. And this was not a cheap 9 dollar hose.

So lesson learned... the water in a hose in full sun can get VERY hot


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Topcat it probably didn't get hot enough to blister. It was probably due to excessive pressure in the hose. With water filling the hose and it sealed on both ends, once the sun starts rising the temps the water will try to expand with no where to go.

At work I deal with salt water and we closed a few valves to isolate a section of pipe. The next day we were getting alarms of high pressure over 1000 psi, the system is normally operates under 300 psi.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I guess it was open on the faucet side so yours wouldn't be a closed system.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Green said:


> Am I the only one who feels the water and then if it's too hot, runs the hot water out of the hose onto pavement before watering?


I do this, with the exception that in the summer with black hoses I don't even feel the water because I know it's hot enough to burn. Boiling water is the fastest way to kill weeds or any other plant so I don't take any chances.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

J_nick said:


> At work I deal with salt water and we closed a few valves to isolate a section of pipe. The next day we were getting alarms of high pressure over 1000 psi, the system is normally operates under 300 psi.


Holy crap. Reading that brought to mind some of the OSHA accident re-enactment videos that I've watched. Ever seen some of those?


----------

